# Need help finding a Customized Tag Vendor!



## Heartconscience (May 26, 2015)

*** Need Help *** 

Hi, I'm new to the business and I would like to place my own tags on my shirts. Does anyone know of any quick simple ways to do so or of any reasonable companies that create customized tags .!?


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

What style of tags would you like? Sewn in or printed neck tags? This will also align with which blank style you are working with.

If you are using "tear-away" shirts then printed neck tags can be a great way to go. These you can apply yourself by buying a neck tag heat press and having the printed plastisol neck labels pre-printed and press them as you would like.

In regards to sewn in this is a bit more complicated but you will need to source the labels first, then get them sewn in under the hem.


----------



## getsokt (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm searching for a good printer for hang tags as well. I'm going to post a new thread on this. Take a look at Hang Tag Printing | UPrinting.com

Their prices look pretty legit. I did a test on their quote calculater and 2000 tags would cost around .04 cents a pop. That includes a drilled hole.

Not so sure about Zega Apparel at all, if their ratty portfolio is any indication of their quality (my opinion).


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello Tommy,

There are many manufacturing companies on alibaba . and if you want to find a specific company that you mantioned you can search on alibaba but assure that they are gold supplier or not .


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

And have you any previous experience of offshore manufacturing ?


----------



## JosephRegan90 (Dec 26, 2015)

hello david, Could you please tell me the procedure of how do i know which company is rank as gold supplier on alibaba ?


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

Joseph,

It is very simple to know every company has a rank on that site you can check it by your self easily.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

and you can google the company name and about the credibility of that company or searched the people who worked with that company your are searching to work with and ask them to give their reviews .


----------



## JosephRegan90 (Dec 26, 2015)

ok thank you for suggestions


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

Joseph you are more than welcome


----------



## stevenphillips (Dec 26, 2015)

Heartconscience said:


> *** Need Help ***
> 
> Hi, I'm new to the business and I would like to place my own tags on my shirts. Does anyone know of any quick simple ways to do so or of any reasonable companies that create customized tags .!?


I have a supplier who made custom tags for my products in reasonable prices. if you want you can pm me, i'll provide you their contact information so you contact them easily.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

stevenphillips said:


> I have a supplier who made custom tags for my products in reasonable prices. if you want you can pm me, i'll provide you their contact information so you contact them easily.


If you are making a business offer (acting as a seller of products or services for example), then this post would fall under advertising/self promotion, and isn't permitted per forum rules.

If you are just helping out, from one forum member to another, then you can post the information directly to the thread, so it can help anyone who reads it.


----------



## stevenphillips (Dec 26, 2015)

splathead said:


> If you are making a business offer (acting as a seller of products or services for example), then this post would fall under advertising/self promotion, and isn't permitted per forum rules.
> 
> If you are just helping out, from one forum member to another, then you can post the information directly to the thread, so it can help anyone who reads it.


Well Joe i am not making any business offer, i know the forum policies i am just helping a member to find a perfect supplier who can fulfill their needs because we are working with a supplier who are manufacturing our custom tags in reasonal prices and thank you for the information i'll create a thread for it as well


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

stevenphillips said:


> Well Joe i am not making any business offer, i know the forum policies i am just helping a member to find a perfect supplier who can fulfill their needs because we are working with a supplier who are manufacturing our custom tags in reasonal prices and thank you for the information i'll create a thread for it as well


Don't create a new thread, just post the contact information here.


----------



## stevenphillips (Dec 26, 2015)

splathead said:


> Don't create a new thread, just post the contact information here.


Joe i can't post the contact information here because it's again the forum policy


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

stevenphillips said:


> Joe i can't post the contact information here because it's again the forum policy


I think I'm a pretty good judge of what's against forum policy. 

And as long as you're not affiliated with the company you're recommending, it is definitely not against the rules. 

It's not Zega, is it?


----------



## stevenphillips (Dec 26, 2015)

splathead said:


> I think I'm a pretty good judge of what's against forum policy.
> 
> And as long as you're not affiliated with the company you're recommending, it is definitely not against the rules.
> 
> It's not Zega, is it?


Never did business with Zega, but i'll definitely looked into it as you mentioned. I am currently with Custom Brand Apparel


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

stevenphillips said:


> I am currently with Custom Brand Apparel


What's the website? Or contact info?


----------

